# Still hard



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so understand. It is almost a year since we lost Selka and I tear up every time I think about him which is several times a day.
Grief is a tough journey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you both. I wish you warm thoughts and memories to ease your pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Nath,
it's still hard I know. Tomorrow is going to be 12 weeks, 12 long weeks since I had to let my boy go, still very painful, crying every day, can't take my boy out of my mind. I am missing, missing him so much, it's never going to be the same. I still did not find my "new normal".
Hugs to you and your puppies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is so very very hard for us that are left behind to cope with everyday normality, and it is because we loved them so very much that we feel so much pain and heartbreak when they leave us - but they also leave us with so many happy memories that we should hold onto, it is these memories that will guide us through the hard times


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Nath! I completely understand. I keep running across things of Di as we pack and it's been an awfully emotional time. Still don't know how you cope with 2 losses in such a very short time. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

On the 28th it'll be 10 months since we lost Teddy. Not a day goes by that I don't think about him. Not a day goes by that I don't miss him...The only thing that changes is that I'm able to look back at our memories and smile more than cry...I blessed to have him, as you were blessed to have your two angels.

Sending you hugs and strength!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It has been 18 months since spencer passed, i still cry, over him, this monday ,the 7th, he would had been 14.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Piece of your heart*

So sorry for your sadness. Some day you will smile again. 

I found it helpful reading a grief book - When grief comes. 

I recently made a scrapbook. Was so hard, and balled all the way through it. But I found some really neat poems and quotes that actually made me smile. I now have a wonderful book and can enjoy Gus memories again.

Nothing takes it away, but, a good cry helps.
*
"He took my heart and ran with it, 
and I hope he's running still, 
fast and strong, 
a piece of my heart bound up 
with his forever"
 -- dog quote by Patricia McConnell


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

I know how hard it is to lose two dogs in a short time. The only thing that gives me solace is that they are free from pain and are at peact at the Bridge.
I look forward to the day we are all together.

How are the pups?


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

musicgirl said:


> On the 28th it'll be 10 months since we lost Teddy. Not a day goes by that I don't think about him. Not a day goes by that I don't miss him...The only thing that changes is that I'm able to look back at our memories and smile more than cry...I blessed to have him, as you were blessed to have your two angels.
> 
> Sending you hugs and strength!!!


I am looking for to the days of more smiles than cries. Little Jax-Man licks any of my tears if he finds me crying.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Nath. I've been having many hard days myself. I sat underneath the tree in my backyard yesterday just crying. I miss her with every ounce of my body. She visited my husband in his dreams the other night. I'm so happy that she was healthy and well, but I'm so jealous. I want to FEEL her presence again, even if it's only in my dreams. As I am looking to bring another dog into our home, it brings up so many feelings....If Sophie hadn't been taken, I wouldn't have to be thinking about another dog, she'd still be here and our family would be complete. Grief is such a sad, hard journey. I can't imagine ever not feeling this way. Hugs to you all dealing with grief as well.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I lost Daisy a year ago and still cry about it and miss her like crazy. It must be so hard to lose two so close together. I always think about why did this have to happen to the dog I waited years to get. Why did i have to lose the dog that was the sweetest dog I ever knew? I wish I could wrap my arms around her neck again and give her a big hug. I think this is something that you just learn to live with but never get over. I wish none of us ever had to go through this. I hope some of the pain goes away for you soon.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. This whole cancer thing is so overwhelming. So many families and so much grieving, I hope as time goes by we can all heal together.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I so feel the same. I may not cry everyday, but lots of things may trigger it, like seeing his pictures, reading another dog's story, sometime just seeing my new pup playing would remind me of my Whiskey, then I would have a good cry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nath, your grief is so real and so understandable. Losing one is heartwrenching - losing two in such a short period is just unfathomable. 

I'm so sorry - sending you a big cyber hug. I can't say it ever gets better - but hopefully one day you will smile more than cry at their memories. My very first Golden died 30 years ago. I can still tear up when I think about her. Same with my second one who died 20 years ago.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all. Sorry to be away from the board had a business trip again to Europe for 2 days. Don't know if I am just tired, but I cried on the plane. Doesn't help not having the babies at home, but will pick them up tomorrow.


----------

